
Mark Zuckerberg × H&M - fabrika
http://markforhm.com
======
nlh
_scratches head_

Is this....for real? I mean...I guess it kinda makes sense?

 _looks at date_

sigh

------
bArray
Rocking an old version of nginx there...

    
    
        500 Internal Server Error
        nginx/1.0.5
    

Security, one less thing to think about in the morning?

~~~
yeukhon
Instagram is also 5XX error... OH WOW!

~~~
bArray
It's back up now though, strange.

------
toyg
It Has Begun. Close your browsers, ye news fiends, an' batter yer shutters,
for the Big Wave of Unfunny Jokes is up'n us!

~~~
zappo2938
I work from home so I don't really need the pants. It's already got a too
complicated.

------
ajiang
I would not be unhappy if this were actually a thing.

~~~
majc2
One does not simply go to H&M and buy seven grey t-shirts and a pair of jeans.
Oh wait you can :)

------
RForFashion
I wrote an enthusiastic email to H&M - and guess what? I'm getting one pack!

I'm auctioning this for charity:
[http://www.ebay.de/itm/-/301916911250](http://www.ebay.de/itm/-/301916911250)

All proceeds will go to Greenpeace (for their "Detox Fashion" campaign) and
Clean Clothes Campaign More info: *
[http://www.greenpeace.org/international/en/campaigns/detox/f...](http://www.greenpeace.org/international/en/campaigns/detox/fashion/)
* [http://www.cleanclothes.org/](http://www.cleanclothes.org/)

Because I already own too much stuff - I'm an average person and like anybody
else: About half of the items in my wardrobe never get worn. I'm concerned
about labour conditions and the environment - if people buy less new stuff,
both will be better off.

Please see details, bid on and spread the news for:
[http://www.ebay.de/itm/-/301916911250](http://www.ebay.de/itm/-/301916911250)

------
manav
Why?

To me this feels like a lesser version of what would have been a Uniqlo Steve
Jobs turtleneck.

If it was for charity... a maybe, but really? On another note, I've found
betabrand to be interesting for this kind of wear although slightly
overpriced, though not as bad as this post.

------
wonnage
This reminded me of the markbymarkzuckerberg parody from 2011
([http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/08/07/mark-by-mark-
zuckerberg-...](http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/08/07/mark-by-mark-zuckerberg-
fashion-line-parodies-the-facebook-founders-wardrobe/))... unfortunately the
domain's since been taken over by squatters :(

------
EtienneK
This site is probably an April Fool's Joke, but Mark Zuckerberg really dresses
like this:
[https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10102616793975691](https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10102616793975691)

------
kevindeasis
This better be cheap

Literally, you could buy seven shirt that looks like that for $5 each

Pants you could get for $20

In total if this is more expensive than $55 I hope the profit would go to
philanthropy. Especially if they're throwing that word around.

~~~
LukeB_UK
It's April 1st, aka April Fools Day

~~~
sjg007
Yeah because if it was real it would include a hoodie.

------
crivabene
Added it to the list at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11402947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11402947)

------
groundCode
"Two pairs of black shirts. Two pairs of black pants. One pair of combat
boots. Two pairs of black socks. One black jacket. $300 personal burial
money."

------
spencera
It's Soylent for your closet

~~~
mhd
Wouldn't that just be gray coveralls/speedsuits?

------
bearcobra
Signed up for updates. Hopefully they'll be as amusing as the site

------
ddmf
So it begins... I love April Fool's day...

------
rangibaby
April Fools! (hopefully)

------
omegaworks
Basic. :)

